# Frustrated Beyond Belief



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2009)

I have this neighbour across the road who RELIGIOUSLY waters his freakin' garden every Tuesday (and I'm sure he was doing it yesterday) for the whole 2hrs....hose on....flat knacker!!

Supposedly it's perfectly legal according to the Yarra Valley Water website


> Stage 3a was developed to reduce the impact on residential gardeners. These rules *allow manual watering between 6 am - 8 am on designated watering days* and automatic watering using a dripper system between midnight and 2 am on designated watering days.*



Melbournes water storage is 32.3% currently and I dare say with all the fire fighting activities(as are necessary) and super-high temps they'll get even lower.

When is Melbourne Water going to get serious about this??? 32.3% and this turkey is watering his weeds! I dunno....frustration doesn't even begin to sum up my feelings about this! :evil:

Oh, and I've spoken to him about it but he just shrugs his shoulders and says he's allowed to do it! Where is the responsibility you'd have to ask. I might start chocking up his hoses with marbles or something........


----------



## kakariki (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe he has a recycle system? Or his own tanks? One can only hope!


----------



## itbites (Feb 10, 2009)

lol I don't blame you for being agro! 
It's stupidity that people still think it's acceptable to
water their gardens/lawns like crazy...

In my street a lot of people have started to revamp their yards 
using bark,sand rocks etc.. to stop using water where it 
isn't necessary..

I hate seeing water wasted frivolously 
& take every measure to ensure I conserve as much as possible...
I think we should all be doing the same!


----------



## Khagan (Feb 10, 2009)

Kill his garden so he has nothing to water !


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 10, 2009)

he would probably be the first to winge and blame someone else if the water ever runs really low and ya can't water at all.


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 10, 2009)

My lawn started to go brown last week, it was drowning (seriously) It would be good if we could pipe the overflow from our dams down to the southern states, we have meters of water flowing over the spillway straight into the bloody sea....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> he would probably be the first to winge and blame someone else if the water ever runs really low and ya can't water at all.



yeah that would be right, they are that sort of people , sound like my old neighbour who used to yell at us kids when we went past on our push bikes:lol: stay away from my lawn, (not that we ever went on it) he just hated kids,


----------



## Kyro (Feb 10, 2009)

I share your annoyance every time I drive in to town & see people blatantly wasting water left right & centre yet I feel guilty for wasting a drop of my precious tank water to wash the mud of my number plates.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well Its called Walk Over Take a Shovel with u.. Dig up his lawn.. and throw it in your trailer.. then the Unintelligent person wont be able to water anything  Or lawn stomp?


----------



## bitey (Feb 10, 2009)

Borrow his hose for a long time


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 10, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> My lawn started to go brown last week, it was drowning (seriously) It would be good if we could pipe the overflow from our dams down to the southern states, we have meters of water flowing over the spillway straight into the bloody sea....


 
FLOOD US!!! then we might be able to stop these stupid fires!!

stupid man i want to come over and stomp/dig up/burn well do whatever i can to stop him wasting the 'precious' water!:evil:


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

burnouts and donuts on his lawn!!!!!
or diesel
or salt
or HCL
or dry concrete strait out of the bag


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

ps: ive never destroyed a neighbors lawn........

intentionally


----------



## Magpie (Feb 10, 2009)

20 years ago I could see that lawns were wrong for Australia.
Now as we have become more dependent on air-conditioning, less social and less active they have even less use.
I reckon I could count on my fingers the number of time I've seen someone actually using their front lawn yet it needs mowing on a regular basis and waterign, fertilzer etc. Every house I've owned I've killed the front lawn and put low water needs gardens in.
Even back lawns, what do you use it for? Save your water, save your time mowing it and take the kids to the park on the odd occasion.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 10, 2009)

Just move to WA...... We water our gardes, wash our cars, hose our paths etc etc... More De-salination plants getting built...... Why haven't eastern stats got de-sel plants yet? Maybe WA is ahead for a change... Mullet hair cuts have just come in over here..........
If it's his right to do it you can't blame him just the system... I doubt he's wasting as much water as the industrial sector anyways.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Maybe he has a recycle system? Or his own tanks? One can only hope!



I wish he had, but he definitely doesn't.

I'm glad I can't water the lawn. The bindii's have taken over and now it's pretty maintenance free. I spent a fair bit of cash putting lawn in about 4yrs ago...now I have dirt (and bindii's) :lol:


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 10, 2009)

That is what I have never understood about the sewerage recycling in the South east? Why not just build a desalination plant for sea water, seriously you would have to think that straining all the chunks of crap out of the sewerage would be more difficult then reverse osmosis? I mean I wouldn't mind so much if I accidentally got a little taste of salt in my mouth, but the alternative!!!!


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 10, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> That is what I have never understood about the sewerage recycling in the South east? Why not just build a desalination plant for sea water, seriously you would have to think that straining all the chunks of crap out of the sewerage would be more difficult then reverse osmosis? I mean I wouldn't mind so much if I accidentally got a little taste of salt in my mouth, but the alternative!!!!



http://www.desalinfo.com.au/


----------



## Earthling (Feb 10, 2009)

Snowman said:


> If it's his right to do it you can't blame him just the system... quote]
> Im in agreeance with Snowman...If its legal whats the problem?
> Why you so uptight Moosenoose?


----------



## scorps (Feb 10, 2009)

Gotta love cairns, we got a crap load of water here


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 10, 2009)

It sucks moose! I feel the same about people wasting water & I know how to be conservative living on a property without town water. But in his defense, (apart from being a w#nker!) he could always just say he pays his council rates and water bill so he can do with as he pleases. Thats why our council wont put restrictions on here untill the water is almost out, so people dont pull out that line & who ever owns the water are providing a service so restriction would me that they are providing a crap service. Its business. But IT SHOULDNT BE!!!! Water companys and councils have alot of complaints...beleive me I KNOW its hard to please everyone, when you get idiots who just don't care. (Restrictions shouldnt even be need if everyone used common sense and conserved water on everyday basis).


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't care to much if people water there garden a little but 2hours is a joke should put some salt in his garden lol EVIL


----------



## Justdriftnby (Feb 10, 2009)

Locktite his taps shut, we did that to 3 neighbors here that continued to wash their driveway, it was very efective


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2009)

Earthling said:


> If it's his right to do it you can't blame him just the system... quote]
> Im in agreeance with Snowman...If its legal whats the problem?
> Why you so uptight Moosenoose?




Don't you start! :lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you need a new hobby moose


----------



## pythoness (Feb 10, 2009)

I know, how about cutting his hose into convienient 6 inch pieces and scattering them all over his yard.


----------



## Khagan (Feb 10, 2009)

pythoness said:


> I know, how about cutting his hose into convienient 6 inch pieces and scattering them all over his yard.



Or just stabbing holes in it  so when he turns it on it sprays everywhere :lol:.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 10, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Or just stabbing holes in it  so when he turns it on it sprays everywhere :lol:.


 
People who water there lawns pay for hoses like that


----------



## rebeccalg (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm, I wish I could water my lawn... But we are only allowed to use a watering can! 
Last week in the 'heat wave' (which only got to about 38 here on the coast) I watched my lawn brown off and turn crispy... I back onto bushland and I can't help but think if I still had my lush green buffer it might serve as a bit of a fire break if the need ever arose.... Maybe a nice green lawn in some areas might be a good idea.


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 10, 2009)

Snowman said:


> I doubt he's wasting as much water as the industrial sector anyways.



exactly..
i used to work at inghams chicken factory in ingleburn ... you should see the amount of water wastage there. for just watering the garden is "nothing" compared to a food factory. before i could be upset about watering the garden, but once you've been in the food industry like inghams, water usage is crazy !... of course its used to clean things for hygeine, but heaps wasted in the process.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 10, 2009)

draqonfly said:


> exactly..
> i used to work at inghams chicken factory in ingleburn ... you should see the amount of water wastage there. for just watering the garden is "nothing" compared to a food factory. before i could be upset about watering the garden, but once you've been in the food industry like inghams, water usage is crazy !... of course its used to clean things for hygeine, but heaps wasted in the process.



I can vouch for that, my hubby used to work at that factory too!
Funnily enough, we have never eaten anything Inghams since then either :lol:


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 10, 2009)

Sadly people like this goose are all to common.

Where i live people still hose there driveways and water the gardens daily.

You ring the water company and they give them a warning time after time.

Melbournes water problem should have been addressed 15 years ago but it wasnt.

Well now we will run out. 

Thanks to governments doing nothing and people being idiots wasting it.

Oh well what can one do except become more of a misanthropist.


----------



## zack13 (Feb 10, 2009)

The lady next door waters her garden for an hour plus almost every day aswell as her car once a week. I have told her it is illegal she just doesnt care and yells at me for my garden dying lol. She has got a few warnings but that is it, it is a joke. Also the water wastage on a massive construction site is crazy the water they waste in a week is like the water I use in 10 years.


----------



## mungus (Feb 11, 2009)

If its legal, he's got every right to do it.
He love's his garden, its his hobby and it probably relaxes him.
I can't see a problem.


----------



## wombat (Feb 11, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Melbournes water storage is 32.3% currently and I dare say with all the fire fighting activities(as are necessary) and super-high temps they'll get even lower.
> 
> When is Melbourne Water going to get serious about this??? 32.3% and this turkey is watering his weeds! I dunno....frustration doesn't even begin to sum up my feelings about this! :evil:



Hey moosenoose, I wish we had our storage of 32.3%.

Our local storage is at *4.7%* and dropping. We are on stage 4 water restrictions.


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 11, 2009)

the man next door waters his drive way every 2nd day. 2 weeks ago i caught him connecting the hose to the people on the other side of his houses tap, i just reported him. not much you can do some people dont care for warnings or about water restrictions.


----------



## chilli (Feb 11, 2009)

mungus said:


> If its legal, he's got every right to do it.
> He love's his garden, its his hobby and it probably relaxes him.
> I can't see a problem.



i think the water nazis are the one's with the problem.


----------



## sparky (Feb 11, 2009)

I think its hilarious, good on him for following the law - the law changes only when something seems sane...and they make it ridiculous, like Kevin rudd doing that alco pop tax on double black smirnoffs, 12 bucs I pay for one bottle, and my mates get a beer for 3.50... sux... anyway... I shower once a day..people say I should do it twice...But I think if more people were like me then the water demand every morning or night wouldnt be so high.... 
I wouldnt get frustrated with it, Id buy bags of rock salt and pour them on his garden just before it rains, that way, the rain would soak the salt in, his plants would die, he wont know why their dying, he'd then perhaps think he over waters them OR... its karma..OR..lmao... He'l water them more outta the time frame..that way, you can ring the coppa's on him... 
*
My modo - When you do harm you create justice*


----------



## mungus (Feb 11, 2009)

sparky said:


> I think its hilarious, good on him for following the law - the law changes only when something seems sane...and they make it ridiculous, like Kevin rudd doing that alco pop tax on double black smirnoffs, 12 bucs I pay for one bottle, and my mates get a beer for 3.50... sux... anyway... I shower once a day..people say I should do it twice...But I think if more people were like me then the water demand every morning or night wouldnt be so high....
> I wouldnt get frustrated with it, Id buy bags of rock salt and pour them on his garden just before it rains, that way, the rain would soak the salt in, his plants would die, he wont know why their dying, he'd then perhaps think he over waters them OR... its karma..OR..lmao... He'l water them more outta the time frame..that way, you can ring the coppa's on him...
> *
> My modo - When you do harm you create justice*



Please pop into my place and try to do that !!!
I'll teach you all about karma..........................


----------



## JasonL (Feb 11, 2009)

scorps said:


> Gotta love cairns, we got a crap load of water here



yeah, but you guys grow giant grass, sometimes called cane, a bit hard to walk on though, and just try playing soccer!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 11, 2009)

As far as the watering thing... I couldn't give a rats... If you stress out about everything that everybody does wrong, you'll end up with a crack in your forehead, what the point?... I guy a few suburbs away was bashed to death for watering his lawn... I can't see how the guy who bashed him saw murdering someone wasn't quite so bad as using water when your not supposed to.. The Governments are still pumping people into our cities even though water levels are low, but of course they have to... it's the easiest way to keep the economy alive.


----------



## natrix (Feb 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> As far as the watering thing... I couldn't give a rats... If you stress out about everything that everybody does wrong, you'll end up with a crack in your forehead, what the point?... I guy a few suburbs away was bashed to death for watering his lawn... I can't see how the guy who bashed him saw murdering someone wasn't quite so bad as using water when your not supposed to.. The Governments are still pumping people into our cities even though water levels are low, but of course they have to... it's the easiest way to keep the economy alive.


 
That wasn't exactly the situation though Jason. The bloke that was charged was reminding his neighbour to take it easy on the water --- then the neighbour squirted him with the hose ,
then the bloke hit him once & he went into a siezure & died . Not right , but hardly intended murder.
Too many people are way too casual about the water usage . The stuff is going to be more
valued than oil one of these days.
That's why some big Corps & Gov's are buying up huge underground water reserves in Third World Countries.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

mungus said:


> If its legal, he's got every right to do it.
> He love's his garden, its his hobby and it probably relaxes him.
> I can't see a problem.





chilli said:


> i think the water nazis are the one's with the problem.



Surely you are both joking??? His garden is weeds...this is the frustrating part!

The problem is a lack of responsibility on behalf of a house-holder. Just because our ridiculous government here hasn't got the guts to drop us into stage 4 restrictions, but rather keep adding A,B,C,& D on the end of it doesn't mean it's right . What if EVERYONE was doing this?? IF he had a tank I couldn't care less.

Quite clearly people lack common sense!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2009)

moose the sad thing is untill alot of people are actually going through it themselves they suffer "ostrich syndrome "...the whole country should be made water wise ..it should be one law ...and applied to everyone .


----------



## saratoga (Feb 11, 2009)

Water is far too cheap...and the more you use the cheaper it gets!!

Apart from the environmentally aware, where is there any incentive to save water?

Drinking water is used for flushing toilets....that is pretty obscene.

What's going to happen if the fires go right through and raze the catchments for melbourne.....then we'll be in real trouble.

I do put a bit of water on the plants at our place but all that water comes from buckets in the shower, washing up or laundry. Very little water goes down the drains at our place anymore.

A good exercise is to take a reading from your meter every week....you'll be quite shocked at just how much you use! Two of us here use around 600 litres a week.....well below the average but still a huge amount of water and much of it wasted going down the loo.

If anyone is after a really good read try the "humanure handbook" available as a free download on the web.


And in relation to th thread...just because it's legal doesn't make it right...some people have little moral responsibility


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 11, 2009)

mungus said:


> If its legal, he's got every right to do it.
> He love's his garden, its his hobby and it probably relaxes him.
> I can't see a problem.


 

Its not legal!

And we are running out of water.


----------



## hallie (Feb 11, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> My lawn started to go brown last week, it was drowning (seriously) It would be good if we could pipe the overflow from our dams down to the southern states, we have meters of water flowing over the spillway straight into the bloody sea....


 
Richard Pratt (owner of Visy, one of the richest men in Australia) suggested to install a pipe from Qld to Vic around 10 years ago and he was laughed at...

The pipe would have been installed and we would have no shortage now if he was listened to...

i`m tired of government only planning for the next election instead of our future...:evil:


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree, 

Howard, Kennett, Bracks did nothing.

Rudd is yet to do something.

Brumby has done a half assed attempt at fixing the problem but doesnt want to spend the big dollars needed.

In the meantime we continue to expand the population when we have a water supply that cant accomodate the current population and has not been able to for well over 10 years.

Shame Shame Shame.


----------



## megrim (Feb 11, 2009)

I gave up on Australia's populace getting water-wise when the residents of Toowoomba voted against recycling sewerage water, despite being on, (and remaining on), level 5 water restrictions. 

I read a novel by an australian author as a child called 'Salt'. Not sure of the author's name, but it's not Adam Roberts, who also wrote a book called 'Salt'. It's set in a future Australia that's been ravaged by lack of water, leading to civil war and the eventual desertification of the remaining fertile coastlines by rising salt levels. Certainly a grim story, but what bothers me is that some of the written events that lead up to the fictional Australia of the future have actually happened since the novel was written in the 1980's.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 11, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I have this neighbour across the road who RELIGIOUSLY waters his freakin' garden every Tuesday (and I'm sure he was doing it yesterday) for the whole 2hrs....hose on....flat knacker!! quote]
> 
> 
> Gotta admire his stamina... I couldn't stand there holding a hose for 2 hours straight
> Maybe 10 - 15 minutes.. Thats all I got


----------



## Noongato (Feb 11, 2009)

My lawn is a graceful dead crisp. Im getting sick of the real estate saying i have to water it or ill be evicted and blah blah that arguement.
As for others who waste water, accross the road a guy waters his windows with the hose full blast, i guess he cant stand cobwebs?
Petrol is the best lawn fertilizer for those that wont stand for lesser green grass.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 11, 2009)

You might think he is wasteful with water, but whats he think of all that electricity you're wasting heating snakes.

have a beer and chillax.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

Snowman said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > I have this neighbour across the road who RELIGIOUSLY waters his freakin' garden every Tuesday (and I'm sure he was doing it yesterday) for the whole 2hrs....hose on....flat knacker!! quote]
> ...


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Moose just compensate by drinking more beer thus drinking less water thats how I justify my 45min showers in the morning.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Moose just compensate by drinking more beer thus drinking less water thats how I justify my 45min showers in the morning.




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 11, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> We've got a water shortage problem,not a power shortage problem



Thats not the point. his perspective is different to yours. You should respect that.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Thats not the point. his perspective is different to yours. You should respect that.



I don't respect that. Maybe you should swallow your own medicine and respect my point of view 

It's alright, he can soon water his garden with raw sewerage cos that's about all that'll be available to him :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Feb 11, 2009)

natrix said:


> That wasn't exactly the situation though Jason. The bloke that was charged was reminding his neighbour to take it easy on the water --- then the neighbour squirted him with the hose ,
> then the bloke hit him once & he went into a siezure & died . Not right , but hardly intended murder.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 11, 2009)

Won't someone think of the poor plants !


----------



## JasonL (Feb 11, 2009)

It's alright, he can soon water his garden with raw sewerage cos that's about all that'll be available to him :lol:[/QUOTE]

I'm glad Sydney decided to built a de-sal plant for salt water instead of the sewerage option... sure, it's next door to a Caltex refinery but hey, alls good.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

Brisbanites are slurping their own pooh aren't they?


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 11, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I don't respect that. Maybe you should swallow your own medicine and respect my point of view
> 
> It's alright, he can soon water his garden with raw sewerage cos that's about all that'll be available to him :lol:



Sure id respect your point of view if it had any merit. 

Lets turn the situation around. Your next door neighbour is complaining on a plant forum about all the energy/food/space you are wasting by keeping snakes. You have no reason other than personal satisfaction for keeping those snakes and being so wasteful. Even worse, you have taken those poor little snakes out of their natural habitat and cruelly caged them up. Shame shame shame .


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

You're argument is flawed and pointless and done purely for the sake of an argument. 

Your Sydney-sider view is not shared here THANKFULLY!


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 11, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> You're argument is flawed and pointless and done purely for the sake of an argument.
> 
> Your Sydney-sider view is not shared here THANKFULLY!



Ahh a mexican with a chip on his shoulder .. what next sliced bread?


----------



## mungus (Feb 11, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Surely you are both joking??? His garden is weeds...this is the frustrating part!
> 
> The problem is a lack of responsibility on behalf of a house-holder. Just because our ridiculous government here hasn't got the guts to drop us into stage 4 restrictions, but rather keep adding A,B,C,& D on the end of it doesn't mean it's right . What if EVERYONE was doing this?? IF he had a tank I couldn't care less.
> 
> Quite clearly people lack common sense!



Mate, it dont matter !!!
He's not breaking any law, he's following the restrictions etc, so whats the problem ??
He's paying for the water, the council rates etc.
So leave him be.
I wounder if they introduced power restrictions, which side of the fence you would sit on ??
Your lack of common sense is in question here, not mine !!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

You and Code-dread must be room mates...quite clearly you have no idea...the clueless brothers! :lol: If there was power restrictions I'd be doing the right thing, but there isn't!

Because you're both so well educated you'd be fully aware of the 155litre water limit households are being encouraged to stick to. But you guys wouild be well aware of that I'm sure. Go and do some reading, both of you, and get educated! Then come back and preach to me about what is right and what's wrong


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

Just to add even further, and to help you guys out, simply because you're so incredibly out of touch, here is some literature for you to read. 

Strangely the State government gave people some breathing space and the benefit of the doubt as far as their responsibilities on water usage instead of diving us head-first into stage 4 restrictions. ABSOLUTELY STUPID IMO after reading some of the relaxed attitudes shown in this thread on the matter – no wonder we’re in the [email protected]! Quite clearly most people have to be led like sheep!

http://www.vic.gov.au/news-detail/melbourne-targets-155-litres-per-day.html


----------



## natrix (Feb 11, 2009)

The unawareness re the water situation that some people exhibit on here is truly amazing ,
& if we burn this planet up much quicker we're not going to even have hybrids/crosses to
argue about.


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 11, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Just to add even further, and to help you guys out, simply because you're so incredibly out of touch, here is some literature for you to read.
> 
> Strangely the State government gave people some breathing space and the benefit of the doubt as far as their responsibilities on water usage instead of diving us head-first into stage 4 restrictions. ABSOLUTELY STUPID IMO after reading some of the relaxed attitudes shown in this thread on the matter – no wonder we’re in the [email protected]! Quite clearly most people have to be led like sheep!
> 
> http://www.vic.gov.au/news-detail/melbourne-targets-155-litres-per-day.html



Haha. You call others out of touch, suggest that folk in Qld are "slurping poo" and then a quote from the Vic Govt that acknowledges the Qld model as being best practice :lol:
Pure gold.


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont agree with using recycled water except for plants etc.

There is only 1 option for Victoria 

DESALINATION PLANTS AND A FEW OF THEM NOT JUST 1


----------



## Lukey47 (Feb 11, 2009)

but definitely do not agree with the installation of the Sugarloaf pipeline!


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh i agree it is insanity to take water from the country where there already is not enough water.

Thats why there is only 1 option DESALINATION.


----------



## Lukey47 (Feb 11, 2009)

haha yeah no kidding, i have to do a 10 minute speech in English on a problems in our present world ive done the sugarloaf pipeline


----------



## Talwin (Feb 11, 2009)

Do plumbers a favor, turn off his meter and loctite it.
He will have to pay for a plumber to come out, to undo it. Will help boost the economy in this terrible time.


----------



## Lukey47 (Feb 11, 2009)

STEAL HIS HOSES!!! SILICON HIS TAPS!!! and do what guy above me said ^^^^


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

That 'poo-slurpin' comment was a little tongue-in-cheek tooninoz


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 11, 2009)

Its definately frustrating. I have buckets in the shower, the kitchen sink, stagger my washing so i can use wash water and dont even own a hose. I have a client who has a full spa bath (thats right, not just a bath but a FULL SPA!!!!) every day and refuses to stop her washing machine to bucket the water (why would you, when there is drinking water to waste).

She thinks that the water restrictions are there just to personally inconvenience her.
Yet her and others like her are the ones that will complain the loudest when we have no water.

It may be legal to water for that long but common sense should take over.

Before long we wont even have water to DRINK, never mind to water the plants with!!!


----------



## mungus (Feb 11, 2009)

There will always be coca cola to drink....................


----------



## mungus (Feb 11, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> You and Code-dread must be room mates...quite clearly you have no idea...the clueless brothers! :lol: If there was power restrictions I'd be doing the right thing, but there isn't!
> 
> Because you're both so well educated you'd be fully aware of the 155litre water limit households are being encouraged to stick to. But you guys wouild be well aware of that I'm sure. Go and do some reading, both of you, and get educated! Then come back and preach to me about what is right and what's wrong



I knew, I just knew that I was'nt the only child !!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 11, 2009)

Although people are breaking the laws and continue to waste water lets remember one thing.

There shouldnt need to be any laws in the first place.

There should be enough water for us all to do as we choose.

But we have had 15 years of failure from both state and federal governments and now theres no water.


----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Thats why there is only 1 option DESALINATION.



I suppose you have a link to some halfwits youtube video, to back that up :lol:


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 11, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Although people are breaking the laws and continue to waste water lets remember one thing.
> 
> There shouldnt need to be any laws in the first place.
> 
> ...


 
You should really stop blaming the government and people from it because it is getting rather old now. This still gives water-wasters no excuse and its plain stupid.


----------



## Talwin (Feb 11, 2009)

Australis said:


> I suppose you have a link to some halfwits youtube video, to back that up :lol:



Desal.. is the answer, thats why Transfield have spent so much money doing research and taking trips to WA, Oversea's to visit Desal... plants. And have come up with numerous sites and plans for Victoria which are backed by the state government and will become public as time progresses.

Having said that though... come on guys reach 155!!!! we use less than that at our house... and we are hardly try to save water.... PPL that waste water like that are horrid... although as stated earlier INDUSTRY is a big player in water usage and wastage.

Look at your local chinese food shop next time your there... see that water pouring out the tap on the wok burners (used to cool the S/S benches and wok surrounds)......

Also evap air coolers use anywhere between 60-90L an hour!!!!!!!!!!!! in extreme heat (like all those 40+ days we had).


----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2009)

Talwin said:


> . And have come up with numerous sites and plans for Victoria which are backed by the state government and will become public as time progresses..



Well, the Government is lying to you, horserules says so


----------



## Talwin (Feb 11, 2009)

australis said:


> well, the government is lying to you, horserules says so




ha ha ha ha


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

mungus said:


> I knew, I just knew that I was'nt the only child !!!!!!!:lol:



 :lol:


----------



## jan (Feb 11, 2009)

Industry...the biggest water users (wasters)
Domestic...just a fraction of the water usage!!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2009)

jan said:


> Industry...the biggest water users (wasters)
> Domestic...just a fraction of the water usage!!



This is true, but is it an excuse for domestic water users to go nuts?


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 13, 2009)

My neighbour puts down her roller door and proceeds to wash down the concrete and fence! She thinks that as no one can see it she can do it. She also waters her garden every night and probably never realizes thats why her plants are all wussy with shallow root systems. 

But she's gotten a bit brazen lately and waters at night and washes down the driveway...and we got a SA Water guy living down the end of our street, Duh!...LOL We have reported her anonymously before and she got a warning but she seems to be a slow learner. We have to be careful as she's one of those vindictive paranoid types and will resort to "I no speaka english well"...yeh right!


----------

